# Christmas Star trick



## Warrigal (Dec 28, 2014)

Didn't know where to post this. It's not at all serious.

Next Christmas we should be able to amaze the little ones with this Christmas science trick
You have plenty of time to practise before next year.

http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2014/12/16/4149652.htm


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Didn't know where to post this. It's not at all serious.
> 
> Next Christmas we should be able to amaze the little ones with this Christmas science trick
> You have plenty of time to practise before next year.
> ...



I found the information on the make up of wood to be very interesting Warri, thanks!


----------

